# FS -- Brand New All Aluminum Raft Trailer — SOLD



## mtdood (Dec 29, 2019)

All,

I am selling a brand new, never used, all aluminum raft trailer from C&amp;B trailers. This trailer has zero miles on it and is ready for immediate pickup and use. I am selling the trailer because it arrived later than I had anticipated and I picked up another trailer in the interim. My loss is your gain.

$4,350 and located in Bozeman, MT.

Trailer features include:

 All aluminum construction
No rust...ever 
7′ Wide
2″ A-Frame Coupler
Swivel Jack
3,500 lb. Spring Axle
13″ Tires and Wheels (C-Rated)
Polycarbonate Lens LED Lights
Stake Pockets and Rub Rail
Smooth Slotted Aluminum Floor
2″x 4″ Tube Deck Frame
4″ Channel Tongue &amp; Sub-frame

More details here on the trailer here: Whitewater Aluminum Trailers - C&B Quality Trailer Works, Inc.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nicely done, but why would a raft trailer need stake pockets ????


----------



## mtdood (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks for the comments. The stake pockets are nice for tie downs, and you can easily throw sides on the trailer if you need.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

What bothers me with the idea of putting sides on is the possibility of the soft AL getting a dig in it from carrying something other than a raft, leaving a burr that would wear thru the boat material when trailering. But again, nice work.


----------

